# مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*عدد سكان مصر 77 مليون (يا فرحتى ):mus13:
منهم 34 مليون عجائز وكبار السنld: 
فيتبقى 43 مليون
 لكي يعملون منهم 27 مليون لا يزالوا يدرسون:w00t:
 فيتبقى 16 مليون للعمل
 منهم 11 مليون بالعسكرية والجيش:budo:
 فيتبقى 5 مليون للعمل
 منهم 2 مليون حكوميين وسياسيين:scenic:
 فيتبقى 3 مليون للعمل
 منهم 2 مليون و550 ألف مرضى بالمستشفيات ومعاقين:hlp: ومقعدون:vava:
 فيتبقى 450 ألف للعمل
 منهم 449998 في السجون
 فيتبقى 2 فقط للعمل
 يعنى أنا وأنت..... 
وأنت سايب الدنيا وقاعد تقرا :t39:يعني أنا بس اللي بشتغل:smil12:

 واكيد بشتغلك :59:​*

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## ga_shetoos (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *​​​*​
> *واكيد بشتغلك :*​
> 
> 
> :ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


ده طبعآآآآآآآ ههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جااامد بجد مفيش حد تانى هيرد او يسيب ردود علشان مفيش حد غير انا دخلو هههههههههههههههه


او البيحب حد يشتغلو


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



ga_shetoos قال:


> ده طبعآآآآآآآ ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع جااامد بجد مفيش حد تانى هيرد او يسيب ردود علشان مفيش حد غير انا دخلو هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه
يا ساتر يا رب
اعوذ بالله
فى وشى كدى بتقول محدش هيدخل
بس اهم حاجة انى اشتغلتك وخلاص
كفاية عليا:gy0000::gy0000:*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

و انت يا جي جى سايبة الدنيا و قاعدة تقرءىاللى انا كاتباه؟
هااااااا يبقى مين بيشتغل ميييين؟


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> و انت يا جي جى سايبة الدنيا و قاعدة تقرءىاللى انا كاتباه؟
> هااااااا يبقى مين بيشتغل ميييين؟



*هههههههههههههههه
انتى بترديهالى على طول كدة
وبعدين مش موضوعى
لازم ارد عليكى
منتى عارفة عندى زوء بقى وكدة:smil12:*


----------



## gigi angel (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه يا جيلان منك


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



germen قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوه يا جيلان منك


*
ههههههههههههه
ياااااه
جات فيكى
عموما عموما يعنى
انتى احلى يا بت يا جيجى
ونورتى يا قمر*


----------



## مرمر يوسف سيدهم (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

كلك ذوق يا ذوق


----------



## ga_shetoos (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *
> بس اهم حاجة انى اشتغلتك وخلاص
> كفاية عليا:gy0000::gy0000:*





طيب وابعد كدا      اهون عليكى يعنى

غير كدا انا بعمليك دعاية ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



مرمر يوسف سيدهم قال:


> كلك ذوق يا ذوق



*ميرسى يا قمر
تكرميلى حبيبتى*


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



ga_shetoos قال:


> طيب وابعد كدا      اهون عليكى يعنى
> 
> غير كدا انا بعمليك دعاية ههههههههههههههههههههه



*ههههههههههههههههههه
اه تهون:yahoo:

وميرسى يا باشا على الدعاية
بس متنتظرش فلوس يعنى
دى خدمة كدى لاختك*


----------



## ga_shetoos (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اه تهون:yahoo:*
> 
> *وميرسى يا باشا على الدعاية*
> ...




يعنى  دلوقتى اهون   خلاص اوك  مش هعمليك دعاية تانى :ranting:


----------



## فادية (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *
*انا  مش  في مصر يا فالحه  *
*والنهاردة  اجازة  رسميه  فهولندا *
*وريني  يا فالحه  هتشتغليلي  ازاي *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



ga_shetoos قال:


> يعنى  دلوقتى اهون   خلاص اوك  مش هعمليك دعاية تانى :ranting:



*ههههههههههههههههه
لا خلاص ياعم
انت زعلك وحش ليه
ظبطنا انت بس دعاية
وليك عندى







اشتغالات  اكتررررررررررررر:a63:*


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



فادية قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  *
> *انا  مش  في مصر يا فالحه  *
> *والنهاردة  اجازة  رسميه  فهولندا *
> *وريني  يا فالحه  هتشتغليلي  ازاي *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
انا اقدر اشتغلك يا قمر
الاقى نفسى برة المنتدى على طول
وعموما احنا بنشتغل كله 
يعنى برة مصر جوة مصر كلها بلاد ربنا
وشغالين اجازات كمان*


----------



## ga_shetoos (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *اشتغالات اكتررررررررررررر:a63:*





طيب اوك اوك   اوى تكونى فاكره انى كدا انتى اشتغلتينى

لالالالا ده انا بس بشجعيك علشان موضيعيك :gy0000:


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

ga_shetoos قال:


> طيب اوك اوك   اوى تكونى فاكره انى كدا انتى اشتغلتينى
> 
> لالالالا ده انا بس بشجعيك علشان موضيعيك :gy0000:


*
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا باشا
ربنا يخليك*[/SIZE]


----------



## ارووجة (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

هههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون في عوونكم


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



ارووجة قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون في عوونكم



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
عشن تعرفى المعاناه الى احنا فيها*


----------



## sony_33 (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

اكيد مفيش غير انا وانت 
ورقصنى يا جدع
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



sony_33 قال:


> اكيد مفيش غير انا وانت
> ورقصنى يا جدع
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههههههه
مصرى مصرى يعنى*


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

بتشتغلينى ؟

يانهار مدوحس

طب قابلى بقى  الى جاى يا جيجى

ماشى 
ماااااااااااااااااشى


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



kajo قال:


> بتشتغلينى ؟
> 
> يانهار مدوحس
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب الى عندك اعمله:gy0000:
واخرك هاته:gy0000:
واعلى ما فى خيلك اركبه:gy0000:
وورينى هتعمل ايه :gy0000:*

:budo::gun::budo:


----------



## kajo (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طيب الى عندك اعمله:gy0000:*
> *واخرك هاته:gy0000:*
> *واعلى ما فى خيلك اركبه:gy0000:*
> ...


 
دا انتى بايعه القضيه بقى

ماشى ماشى


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



kajo قال:


> دا انتى بايعه القضيه بقى
> 
> ماشى ماشى



*ماشى ليه ما تعد شوية:boxing:*


----------



## mero_engel (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

*ههههههههههههه*
*تحفه يا جيلان *
*لا لعبتيها صح*
*ميرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع اللذيذ*​


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *تحفه يا جيلان *
> *لا لعبتيها صح*
> *ميرسي حبيبتي علي الموضوع اللذيذ*​


*
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر
ومبروك على الاشراف
وربنا يجعل اشتغالاتنا خفيفة عليكوا:giveup:*


----------



## i'm christian (7 مايو 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامده جامده يعنى مش اى كلام
انا عن نفسى حبيتها ومستنيه اشتغلات تانى
ههههههههههههه




*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

اشتغلتنا اشتغلتنا 

موضوع جامد يا جيلان 

هنردهالك قريب


----------



## cuteledia (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

هههههههههههههههه الموضوع جميل يا جيلان
تسلم ايدك..... يسوع يبارك خدمتك


----------



## جيلان (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



i'm christian قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا جامده جامده يعنى مش اى كلام
> انا عن نفسى حبيتها ومستنيه اشتغلات تانى
> ههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه
هى دى الناس
مستنية اشتغالات تانى:hlp:
ميرسى كتير على المرور الى زى العسل
والصورة كمان تحفة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

*

احلى ديانة قال:



			اشتغلتنا اشتغلتنا 

موضوع جامد يا جيلان 

هنردهالك قريب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ورينى شطارتك :t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*



cuteledia قال:


> هههههههههههههههه الموضوع جميل يا جيلان
> تسلم ايدك..... يسوع يبارك خدمتك



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك
نورتى يا قمر*


----------



## BITAR (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*تصورى اشتغاله حلوه*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا وهيه هتيجى من حد غير جيلان 
مايصحش 
ههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على الاشتغاله ​


----------



## +meriet+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

كلك زوق 
كلك رقة
كلك ادب
كلك لقمة ونام
هههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا جدا على الموضوع الهايل دة انا بقى بشتغلكوا


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *تصورى اشتغاله حلوه*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​




*ههههههههههههههههههه
اتصوغ جدا :smil12:
ميرسى يا مستر  بيتر يا منورنى*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> طبعا وهيه هتيجى من حد غير جيلان
> 
> 
> مايصحش
> ...






*هههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يا ظالمنى*
*لا بس احسن :t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2008)

+meriet+ قال:


> كلك زوق
> كلك رقة
> كلك ادب
> كلك لقمة ونام
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
يا لهوى على الناس الى مش بتسيب تارها دى*​


----------



## dark_angel (4 أكتوبر 2008)

انا دخلت لانى من الناس اللى بحب حد يشتغلنى
بس الفكرة دى حلوة


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*


dark_angel قال:



			انا دخلت لانى من الناس اللى بحب حد يشتغلنى
بس الفكرة دى حلوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


احنا فى الخدمة 30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *ماشى يا ظالمنى*
> *لا بس احسن :t30:*[/center]


 
بس يا بنت ما اسمعش صوتك تانى :smil8:​


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> بس يا بنت ما اسمعش صوتك تانى :smil8:​



*ده موضوعى براحتى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ده موضوعى براحتى​*


 
موضوع مين 
ده موضوعى انا :hlp:
مش موضوعك :t30:​


----------



## جيلان (4 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع مين
> ده موضوعى انا :hlp:
> مش موضوعك :t30:​



*يا لهوى ده موضوعى انا
يا واد بطٌل الهباب الى بتشربه ده*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا لهوى ده موضوعى انا*
> 
> *يا واد بطٌل الهباب الى بتشربه ده*​


 
مش لسه مديكى 2.5جنيه امبارح 
واشتريت منك الموضوع 30:
اوعى تكونى نسيتى :t9:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

يا ماكتر اشتغلاتك يا عسل هاه
فاكره ولا افكرك يا جميل​


----------



## Bolbola142 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

اهه قايمه حالا وانتي سيبي الكمبيوتر وقومي ساعديني يعني هشتغل لوحدي !!!! ههههههههههه ميرسي يا جيجي


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه
قوية 
مشطورة اخت جيلان
*​


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مين بيشغل فى مصر... ؟*

جميل قوي


----------



## merna lovejesus (5 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههه حلو اوى الموضوع ده


----------



## yousteka (5 أكتوبر 2008)

وانتي يا جيجي سايبة شغلك وجاية تشتغليني

يعني محدش بيشتغل في مصر


خلاص اشتغليني براحتك​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههه


موضوع رائع​*


----------



## iam_with_you (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا فعلا جامدة كدة برضو تشتغلنى انا نقصة:heat:


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مش لسه مديكى 2.5جنيه امبارح
> واشتريت منك الموضوع 30:
> اوعى تكونى نسيتى :t9:​



*بقى انا هبيع موضوعى ب 2جنيه ونص وليك كمان
دنا ارميه اوفر*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> يا ماكتر اشتغلاتك يا عسل هاه
> فاكره ولا افكرك يا جميل​



*ههههههههههه
يا به بلاش هنا :smil8:
ده البت يعتت لروك واتفضت
توبت خلاص :smi411:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بقى انا هبيع موضوعى ب 2جنيه ونص وليك كمان*
> 
> *دنا ارميه اوفر*​


 
يابنت مش قولتلك بلاش نخبط فى الحلال :smil8:​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

Bolbola142 قال:


> اهه قايمه حالا وانتي سيبي الكمبيوتر وقومي ساعديني يعني هشتغل لوحدي !!!! ههههههههههه ميرسي يا جيجي



*لا :t30:
انا اشتغلتك وخلصت
الدور عليكى*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> قوية
> مشطورة اخت جيلان
> *​



*ههههههههههه
مشطورة و لعب بالالفاظ
يا رب يطلع غلطة مطبيعية
طب احسن بقى:t30:*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





لوقا عادل قال:


> جميل قوي





merna lovejesus قال:


> هههههههههههه حلو اوى الموضوع ده



*ميرسى لمروركم
وتعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها ههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> وانتي يا جيجي سايبة شغلك وجاية تشتغليني
> 
> يعني محدش بيشتغل في مصر
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههه
الوطنية ناطحة يا بت*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> 
> موضوع رائع​*





iam_with_you قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا فعلا جامدة كدة برضو تشتغلنى انا نقصة:heat:



*
هههههههههههه
اى خودمة*​


----------



## جيلان (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*

kokoman قال:



يابنت مش قولتلك بلاش نخبط فى الحلال :smil8:​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت خليت فيها حلال ولا حرام :11azy:
يلا هشششششش​*


----------

